# Excalibur 25 Jewel Automatic Incabloc



## robertconstable (Nov 27, 2007)

I have an 'Excalibur 25 jewel Automatic Incabloc' withdate display, watch. It has some scratching on glass but otherwise looks very nice. It keeps time perfectly. It appears to be gold (not plated) although I have not had this verified with a white/silver/pearl colour face. It has a black leather strap. Can anyone tell me anything about it please. Thanks. Rob


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stan has a nice excalibur mw


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Howdy Rob,

Excalibur was a brand name of the jewelers H. Samuel, some years ago. From what I can gather, they were all Swiss made and were of decent quality as a result.

I've seen a couple of solid 9k Gold cased examples and I'd bet those cases were made by Dennison. A 25 jewelled Swiss movement will likely be of very good quality and the watch would benefit from having a few bob spent on a service and new crystal.

If it has a solid Gold case it could probably sell for Â£50- 150 depending on its condition and "desirability".


----------



## kay (Dec 2, 2007)




----------

